# unerlaubte Rufnummernweitergabe, strafbare Handlung ?



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

Hallo,

ich lese schon seit einigen Molnaten hier mit, und suche nun eine Ausarbeitung, (habe ich schon gelesen, aber eben nicht auf Platte gespeichert) wonach die Rufnummernweitergabe an ein Inkassounternehmen zwecks geltendmachung der Forderung evtl auch strafrechtlich zu würdigen ist.

Gegen das Telekommunikationshesetz scheint es auf jeden Fall zu verstoßen.

Hat diesbezüglich schoneinmal jemand gegen einen Telekommunikationsbetreiber (DTMS/Telekom etc) Beschwerde bei der RegTP eingelegt, und war das erfolgreich ?

Laut TKG ist ja die unerlaubte Datenweitergabe zumindest mit einem Bussgeld belegt.

Freue mich auch Antworten, oder hilfreiche Links !! 

DANKE!
Harald


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...die unerlaubte Datenweitergabe...


Schwieriges Thema! Wenn die Datenübermittlung der Durchsetzung eigenem (abgetretenem) Recht dient bzw. (wie Du bereits schreibst) "_zwecks Geltendmachung der Forderung_" sind mehr Mittel recht, als es einem persönlich lieb sein kann. Das Thema kann man nicht verallgemeinern, mEn braucht es dazu repräsentative Beispiele.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oki, soll kommen:

Dialer wählt 0193xxxxx ungewollt an, erzeugt Rechnung in Höhe von 
40 Euro und ein weiteres mal von 44 Euro.

Gegenüber der Telekom wird widersprochen, NexNet kommt an.
Gegenüber Nexnet wird widersprochen, Intrum kommt an.
Gegenüber Intrum wird widersprochen, EVN inkl. der Rufnummer wird
übersendet.
Immer noch " Im Auftrage unserer Mandantin".

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Weitergabe schon deswegen nicht
gesetzeskonform sein könnte, weil die streigegenständliche Forderung
gegenüber dem Inhaber der Rufnummer bereist bestritten wurde, und es
somit aus Sicht des Rufnummerninhabers keiner Übergabe an ein Inkassounternehmen mehr bedufte.

Ausserdem finde ich es persönlich eine Frechheit, Geheimrufnummern
einem Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.

Wer weiß, was die da so alles speichern.

Der Rufnunmmerninhaber war übrigens die DTMS Mainz, die zwischen-
zeitlich die Forderng mit gegenüber als nichtig erklärt hat, und von Intrum
habe ich schriftlich, dass der Vorgang nicht weiter betreiben wird, und alle
meine Daten gelöscht wurden.

Aber der DTMS würde ich gerne noch einen Nachtritt verpassen, für
die Frechheit, bestrittenene Forderungen noch durch einen solchen
Betreibungslakeien einziehen zu lassen.

Übrigens hatte Intrum bereits bei Auftragsannahme Kenntniss von der die Bestreitung der Forderung gegenüber DTMS.

Ich sehe hier sogar den Straftatbestand der Nötigung als erfüllt an (aber
die STA Darmstadt nicht....)

Bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Meinungen.

LG
Harald


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß, was die da so alles speichern.


Koenntest Du die verschiedenen Firmen doch mal lieb bitten, ihrer Pflicht gemaess §34, Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nachzukommen, dann weisst Du das genauer...  


> § 34 Auskunft an den Betroffenen
> 
> (1) Der Betroffene kann Auskunft verlangen über
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> (5) Die Auskunft ist unentgeltlich. Werden die personenbezogenen Daten geschäftsmäßig zum Zwecke der Übermittlung gespeichert, kann jedoch ein Entgelt verlangt werden, wenn der Betroffene die Auskunft gegenüber Dritten zu wirtschaftlichen Zwecken nutzen kann. Das Entgelt darf über die durch die Auskunftserteilung entstandenen direkt zurechenbaren Kosten nicht hinausgehen. Ein Entgelt kann in den Fällen nicht verlangt werden, in denen besondere Umstände die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass Daten unrichtig oder unzulässig gespeichert werden, oder in denen die Auskunft ergibt, dass die Daten zu berichtigen oder unter der Voraussetzung des § 35 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Nr. 1 zu löschen sind.
> 
> (6) Ist die Auskunftserteilung nicht unentgeltlich, ist dem Betroffenen die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich im Rahmen seines Auskunftsanspruchs persönlich Kenntnis über die ihn betreffenden Daten und Angaben zu verschaffen. Er ist hierauf in geeigneter Weise hinzuweisen.



Hmm, ist der Schluss aus diesen beiden Punkten nun dass die Auskunft kostenlos sein muss oder dass ich wenn es was kostet, mir persoenlich die Daten ansehen darf?  :gruebel: 

Könnte das mal jemand etwas erhellen? Ich habe da naemlich z.B. die Schufa im Auge, die (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) 15 EUR fuer eine Selbstauskunft verlangen


----------



## IT-Schrauber (27 November 2004)

Hups, da war wohl das Cookie weg  Der vorherige Post stammt von mir


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, sollte nach meinem beschraenkten juristischen Horizont fuer die meisten praktischen Faelle kostenlos sein (da die Daten ja wohl kaum kommerziell weitergenutzt werden).  Aber: IANAL... 



> Ich habe da naemlich z.B. die Schufa im Auge, die (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) 15 EUR fuer eine Selbstauskunft verlangen


Manchmal klaffen aber auch Gesetz und Realitaet weit auseinander... Und dann duerfte man ggfs. juristisch vorgehen muessen, wobei sich da die Frage stellt, ob sich die Muehe lohnt (und man nicht vorher fachkundigen Rat einholt  . 
Gruesse
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ist der Schluss aus diesen beiden Punkten nun dass die Auskunft
> kostenlos sein muss oder dass ich wenn es was kostet, mir persoenlich
> die Daten ansehen darf?  :gruebel:


Der Schluss daraus ist, dass die mündliche Auskunft kostenlos sein muss,
und dass für die schriftliche Auskunft ein Entgelt erhoben werden darf.
Diese schriftliche Auskunft darf jedoch micht mehr kosten, als der
reine Materialwert.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte das mal jemand etwas erhellen? Ich habe da naemlich z.B. die Schufa im Auge, die (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) 15 EUR fuer eine Selbstauskunft verlangen



Du hast Recht:
Es gibt auch einige Urteile, wonach die SCHUFA eben nicht 7,60 Euro für
eine schriftliche *Selbstauskunft* verlangen darf, sondern maximal den
reinen Materialwert:
Ausdruck der Daten inkl. Papier und Briefumschlag: 1,00 Euro
Briefporto:                                                            0,55 Euro
Summe=                                                              *1,55 Euro*

Wenn Du klagen möchtest, hat Deine eingereichte Klage durchaus Aussicht
auf Erfolg, da die SCHUFA mit ihren 7,60 Eur0 deutlich darüber liegt.

Eigentlich kann man sogar eine kostenlose schriftliche Auskunft von der
SCHUFA verlangen, nämlich dann, wenn man eine Einsicht zwecks
Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der gespeicherten Daten zu seiner Person
verlangt.

Diese kostenlose (schriftliche) Auskunftsbegehren kann die SCHUFA aber
dann verweigern, wenn eine SCHUFA-Geschäftsstelle in Deiner Nähe ist,
wo Du die Informationen mündlich erhalten kannst.

Liebe Grüße
Harald


----------



## Devilfrank (27 November 2004)

> Wenn Du klagen möchtest, hat Deine eingereichte Klage durchaus Aussicht auf Erfolg


Das ist jetzt Deine rein private Auffassung und keine rechtsberatende indirekte Aufforderung zur Klageeinreichung. Richtig?



> Eigentlich kann man sogar eine kostenlose schriftliche Auskunft von der
> SCHUFA verlangen, nämlich dann, wenn man eine Einsicht zwecks
> Überprüfung der Richtigkeit der gespeicherten Daten zu seiner Person
> verlangt.
> ...


Wo steht das denn?


----------



## KatzenHai (27 November 2004)

Vielleicht schaut ihr mal zuerst in diverse Datenschutzberichte und Urteile, bevor Ihr sichere Rechtsauffassungen mitteilt. So stimmt das alles gar nicht - das ist nämlich höchst umstritten. 

Was auch für Klagen gilt, im Übrigen.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (27 November 2004)

Ich wollte ja auch kein Urteil und auch keine Sterndeuterei  Hätte ja sein können, dass ich einfach nur den Wald nicht vor lauter Bäumen seh.

Ich bin auch sicher nicht so wahnsinnig, fuer ca. 6 EUR eine Klage anzustrengen 

@ Katzenhai und DerJurist: Ihr habt doch sicherlich einen besseren Überblick darüber, wo man Material zu solchen Fragen findet, oder? Fällt die Mitteilung einer entsprechenden URL jetzt etwa auch unter unerlaubte Rechtsberatung?


----------



## Der Jurist (28 November 2004)

http://www.bundesdatenschutzbeauftragter.de/

Materialien --> Tätigkeitsberichte

Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es dorft gefunden habe. Bevor ich es aber noch mal lese, mach es bitte selber.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2004)

U.a. dort steht es. Ansonsten mal einfach nach "Schufa Selbstauskunft" googeln und ein wenig stöbern ...


----------

